# HOlland 29-31



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2008)

Vitesse v Groningen

29/08/2008 19:45 BST
  2.25 3.30 2.80 All Bets (24) 
Willem II v Ajax

30/08/2008 17:45 BST
  5.00 3.60 1.60 All Bets (24) 
NEC Nijmegen v De Graafschap

30/08/2008 18:45 BST
  1.65 3.50 4.75 All Bets (24) 
Roda v Twente

30/08/2008 18:45 BST
  2.30 3.30 2.75 All Bets (24) 
Utrecht v PSV Eindhoven

30/08/2008 19:45 BST
  3.75 3.40 1.85 All Bets (24) 
Heracles v Feyenoord

31/08/2008 13:30 BST
  4.20 3.40 1.75 All Bets (24) 
Sparta v Den Haag

31/08/2008 13:30 BST
  1.95 3.40 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Volendam v Heerenveen

31/08/2008 13:30 BST
  3.10 3.30 2.10 All Bets (24) 
AZ Alkmaar v NAC Breda

31/08/2008 15:30 BST
  1.75 3.50 4.10 All Bets (24)


----------

